# How do you convert eventing dressage scores??



## walkandtrot (25 May 2009)

Hi, how do you convert eventing dressage scores into the BD way of scoring, with percentages?? for example if someone scored 42 in eventing??


----------



## jessquoi (25 May 2009)

its 42 penalties so the % is just 100 - your penalty.
in your case 100-42 = 58 %
hope that makes sense.


----------



## MistletoeMegan (25 May 2009)

For non-international events, you take the score away from 100, so in this case you would have 100 - 42 = 58%.

For FEI events, you divide the score by 1.5 and then take the answer away from 100. So, if the score was 42, then 42/1.5 = 28, then 100 - 28 =  72%


----------



## walkandtrot (25 May 2009)

Yeh, that makes sense, thanks,


----------



## OneInAMillion (25 May 2009)

yes 

make the eventing score up to 100 
so 42+58=100 
and the number you have to add would be a pure dressage score =D


----------

